# Need recommendation for bouillion cube



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In Marcella Hazan's Essentials of Italian Cooking, on page 349 with the recipe entitled *Rabbit with Rosemary and White Wine*, the recipe calls for one single bouillon cube. And the recipe uses 2 TBS tomato paste with some dry white wine and water. Would that ingredient be a beef or a chicken bouillon cube? By posting this inquiry I hope to not have infringed any copyright issues.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

God love our dearly departed Mrs Hazan... but bullion cubes? I guess I never noticed that in her book. Or I just read over it. 

Instead, I would use a bullion paste, like Better Than Bullion. Not as good as a good reduced stock, which I would use if I had some, but better than a cube. While the paste is better tasting than cubes it might not really be any healthier. 

Chicken. Beef might be too assertive in a rabbit dish. But, honestly, it could be omitted with no consequences.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... and you didn’t violate any copyright.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

brianshaw said:


> ........................Instead, I would use a bullion paste, like Better Than Bullion. Not as good as a good reduced stock, which I would use if I had some, but better than a cube. While the paste is better tasting than cubes it might not really be any healthier...............


At my older age I couldn't give a jacque squat about good health. I prefer flavour over good health. Mangalitsa lard rules over all others.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

brianshaw said:


> ........Not as good as a good reduced stock, which I would use if I had some, but better than a cube. While the paste is better tasting than cubes it might not really be any healthier..........


Ahhhhh, you might be talkin' consomme.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Wild rabbit or farmed rabbit?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

brianshaw said:


> Wild rabbit or farmed rabbit?


Purchased from the local meat shoppe and so I assume farmed.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I would also guess chicken based on the rabbit and white wine. 

It sounds good, and I'm pretty sure there is a rabbit in our freezer...

I do have to disagree on the lard though, we prefer Ossabaw lard


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry, somehow managed a double post.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Like Brian has stated, I also use "Better than Bouillon" and/or Bovril dry packets (NOT the liquid!).
Steer clear of the low sodium/low whatever "Better than Bullion" ..tastes like utter cr*p!
Unfortunately, Bovril was taken over by Unilever (spelled "lets make it cheap")..sadly enough.. I still use it though..


----------

